# Canadian Made Dog Foods



## Hercsmom (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm just wondering what is out there that is made in Canada? I'm currently feeding my dog Boka, which I thought was a really cool food because it's made in Canada with Canadian ingredients. They also use whole ingredients instead of breaking ingredients up (like whole peas vs pea starch). Another really cool feature is the bag is recyclable. I know Acana is a Canadian food also, but just wondering what else is out there?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Acana & Orijen, both made by Champion, are Canadian food & very good.


----------



## Tawnyia_02 (Mar 2, 2016)

We use the Satori brand of pet food. Www.satoripetfood.com 
We like it over Orijen and Acana because it use all whole ingredients! It has worked very well for all 3 of our dogs!


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Another good Canadian food is made by Petcurean. Their "Now" and "Go" formulas are both good. We have a Pug with a sensitive stomach so we feed the Go Sensitivity and Shine Formula, which is a single protein minimal ingredient food, that my dogs are doing well on.


----------



## Hercsmom (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks everybody, I'm a proud Canadian and will buy Canadian products if I know they are out there. I sometimes feel a little overwhelmed by all the American brands. What do you use for treats? Anything Canadian?


----------



## Nithy (Jul 18, 2016)

Boreal is Canadian -- I've only bought their canned food occasionally for my Border Collie and haven't tried the kibble yet as I feed my dog primarily Acana Grasslands.

Regarding treats, I feed my dog Crumps sweet potato treats. Also Canadian made.

I'd post links but my post count isn't high enough yet. (crumps dot ca and borealpetfood dot com)


----------

